# Rita... The BIRTHDAY Girl!



## Southern by choice

Not really a LGD but rather a farmdog I thought I would transfer to a new thread for updates.
In keeping with short posts on FB I keep it simple but I thought I'd share that Rita is doing well. Below is a video of some progress. Rita was so terrified of the vacuum she would run as far as she could go and cower in the corner- sometimes peeing herself. So this is great! She is letting that vacuum know she is not afraid anymore! Big girl!

On another note I sure am seeing some Pyr in her now. Yep I was in the kitchen and I hear a clank... Rita has front legs on a chair that was left pulled away from the table ( please someone tell you that drives you crazy too- why can't people push their chair back under the table?  ) Head sniffing a plate (also left at the table). MMMMM HMMMMM oh yeah... memories of "D" and Badger jumping up to get apples comes to mind! 

From FB-
Rita is coming along nicely. Rita has certain issues that need considerable work. We have made a good deal of progress with her. Callie (our Anatolian Bitch) will be working with her soon. Meanwhile household things she has shown severe anxiety about and fear of are the focus. She was terrified of the vacuum now little miss is the vacuum BOSS!  YAY RITA!






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1503128296368970


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> please someone tell you that drives you crazy too- why can't people push their chair back under the table?



DAMN RIGHT IT DOES!!!! The wife leaves her chair out a good 2 feet. I put her on the side of the table that isn't the direct path from the kitchen to the living room. But I still have to push it in to get to one of the cat's dishes or go out to the porch for firewood. I put the toilet seat down, is it so hard to push her chair in? I guess it is.

DD1's cat is terrified of the vacuum cleaner. Glad Rita has gotten over that.


----------



## Southern by choice

Rita was very tired after her cussing out the vacuum. She hopped on the couch and crashed! Little Miss seems to think she has some right to the couch.  All my other dogs "earned" the couch.


----------



## Bruce

Entitlement! You might need to buy more furniture so the people have somewhere to sit.


----------



## samssimonsays

she looks so innocent like she understands that she shouldn't be in the couch but is testing lol. I get that same look when one of the dogs jumps into my spot when I get up.


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> Entitlement! You might need to buy more furniture so the people have somewhere to sit.


When we move I will have their mattresses out full time. Yes, their dog beds are mattresses. They don't fit in real dog beds- they are too big. I drag the mattress out at night. 


samssimonsays said:


> she looks so innocent like she understands that she shouldn't be in the couch but is testing lol. I get that same look when one of the dogs jumps into my spot when I get up.


She was so crashed. She stretched out and started snoring. Can you see Badger eyeing her?


----------



## Latestarter

I like the sideways glance from Badger     He's like "Oh yeah? You think so? Just wait till mom gets in here and sees you there!"

P.S. I LOVE Badger!


----------



## samssimonsays

Yes I do hahaha we see these looks often  especially from Stella when sadie gets on the bed because Stella knows sadie isn't supposed to be on the bed


----------



## Southern by choice

Latestarter said:


> I like the sideways glance from Badger     He's like "Oh yeah? You think so? Just wait till kom gets in here and sees you there!"
> 
> P.S. I LOVE Badger!



Very few get to see him.  He is not "social". "D" is the ham!
My DH is a complete sucker for Badger! It is embarrassing. 
And he acts like a brat- he will look at me when daddy gets home like Look daddy is loving meeeeeeeeeee. I just cut him the look like um Badge- I am not jealous- seriously. 
Now he has these temper tantrums... good golly.
I am working on albums for the dogs. I have just been coming across so many wonderful photos and I am trying to just pics absolute favs... how does one do that? 

BTW glad to see you posting, was wondering about you yesterday and how you were doing and if you were getting better.


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks. Been trying to time out when I can hit the road in your direction. I know you'd love to have Mel back with you if only for a short visit. I'm a little better. Last of the cough working it's way out now and the sinus isn't "stuffed" anymore but draining. Not sure which I prefer, stuffed or a raw nose from blowing constantly... Right now I've got a bit of a head ache from all the coughing. Wonder if maybe I've popped a blood vessel near my temple or something... No, I'm not having a stroke... Anyway, soon as I can get the schedule worked out I'll touch base with you to make arrangements.


----------



## Southern by choice

@Latestarter  the whole family came for TG, only my oldest daughter came sick.  She sure shared the love. 
Thought we were all having sinus stuff from working on leaves gutters and land... nope. Most of us are doing ok but miserable but one is going to have to go to the docs... developing a not so good sounding cough. UGH! Hope this passes on quick. 

I would LOVE to see Mel. 
Sure hope he remembers us. So far all the dogs do when we see them but you never know.


----------



## Ferguson K

She's a riot ! 

So much personality in such a little thing


----------



## Baymule

that's our girl!! She is special, for sure!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Isn't she half Spamish Mastiff?
Some goat friends of ours just drove to Idaho to pick up a Spanish Mastiff
Pretty pup
Big too


----------



## Southern by choice

No, she is Neopolitan Mastiff/GP.

I saw that on FB!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> No, she is Neopolitan Mastiff/GP.
> 
> I saw that on FB!


Oh
I couldn't remember


----------



## Southern by choice

Just sat down to check in and try to read a post. 
Sick sick sick here so we are all pretty miserable.
Within the time span of trying to read one post and typing the first two sentences I have removed from Rita's mouth the following.

Sock
Silk throw pillow
AAA battery (no idea where she got it from -maybe fell out of the remote)
My son's coat (she took off the chair)
A piece of paper

Each time I give her one of her chew toys. Of course that is no fun and I get the"look". I am watching her out of the corner of my eye... she is scouting the place with her eyes looking for something she "wants".

Love this puppy even though she is soooo terrible!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Must be something in the air today.  Woke up to Cowboy barking from the front yard.  Cowboy is not supposed to be in the front yard.  Put him in the backyard with Gracie - fed him his breakfast and put him back out in the other side of the pasture.  Just retrieved him from the front yard again...sigh.  Of course, he was doing the "right" thing...chasing off a wandering dog, but I'd be happy with him giving the other dog a verbal warning from behind the fence. 

Guess on my time off for Christmas I'll be installing an electric fence.  UGH!

Thankfully, he still likes to come to me when he's called - only because I've refrained myself from knocking the stuffing out of him when I catch him, lol.  (That seems to be counterproductive when trying to teach recall!)

Hope you and your family feel better soon!


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## samssimonsays

We all have those moments with puppies, right???! We have these emotions, often in this order happen on a daily basis in my house depending if by chance the moon cycle is right or if all the planets align just right, then MAYBE we have a  day LOL


----------



## TAH

Reading all these post of puppys chew everything and dogs it makes me sooooooo thankful our dog does not chew on stuff. 

We did have a family with a dog that lived with us for a while that chewed anything she could get her mouth on. There were some nights she was a big pain. I was kinda glad when she left.


----------



## Baymule

@Southern by choice I am so sorry you are sick. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks Bay- much better!

With all the projects going on in the house it is mayhem!

Rita... oh my Rita.
So hard to put into written words.
She loves the family but I am her person. She is "my" dog.

She can get so wild with the family and she doesn't listen when they say no  she thinks that means "play with me and bite me more please".... then she will be wild and come running over and she will open her mouth and then her eyes see it is me.
LICK LICK LICK I love you mommy! You can see her eyes giving her away... like she is reminding herself "no bite, no bite, kiss only, this is mommy...never bite mommy... I did it!" 

All I have to say is Rita and she stops whatever she is doing. 
When I walk in a room she runs to me.

DOGS LOVE THEIR TRAINERS! 
The bond is already so strong.
My one son said, "she likes me best because I don't tell her no all the time!"
I laughed I said "dogs love to be trained and they are happiest when they are." 
"LIKE CHILDREN!" 

I fell asleep today on the couch, needed a nap. DH said Rita went looking around and climbed up on the couch on the opposite side of the "L" and layed down with her face just barely touching my head! You know she is smart too... she never tries to wake me up, it is like somehow she knows and just is calm. 
If I am on the computer she lays right at my feet.

Today she sassed me! I closed the door to the FR when I went out of the room... she didn't want to stay out there so she starts barking at the door. 
That is a NO NO!
I yell to her NO RITA! QUIET! 
She lets out this last "sassy" bark....

She thought she was having the last word... 
I walked over opened the door looked down and said, "Rita, you will NOT sass me. NO!"  ( I am   on the inside- sassy brat)
She looks up with those "eyes" where some of the bottom whites of her eyes are showing... with that face.... and sits. QUIETLY.
I closed the door. I hear thud. She laid down like a good girl.

She has her moments of pi$$ and vinegar for sure!

Potty training is FINALLY coming along! 
She is now running to the door and scratching at it!  

I swear she poops MORE than we put into her.  
Not sure how that is possible but I swear she does! 

oh yeah, forgot to mention... this girl can LEAP! It is crazy how high and far she can leap! 

Must say it is so cool in the morning when she first sees me and she runs and just gets so happy to see "mommy".

Sure do love her!


----------



## NH homesteader

Aww Rita! I swear this is killing  me... She is a long lost sister to my dog.  She poops constantly and sasses us all the time,  and is always chewing on my husband.  I have to get her  to behave because he doesn't! 

How much does she weigh now? Has she caught up to where she should be?  

Oh and where are the pictures??


----------



## TAH

Sounds she is like a brat but a good one. 

It is so true dogs LOVE there trainer's, Boaz is one that likes everybody in the family but me dad my brother and mom have a special connection with him! He likes me the best when it comes to training because he knows there is treats involved . 

Pics????


----------



## frustratedearthmother

NH homesteader said:


> Oh and where are the pictures??



X2!!


----------



## Baymule

she sounds adorable. Weaving herself into your heart isn't she?

Glad that you are feeling better, hope you continue to improve. Every body else in the family can get sick and the household still runs. But let MOM go down and everything is a train wreck!


----------



## Southern by choice

Baymule said:


> she sounds adorable. Weaving herself into your heart isn't she?
> 
> Glad that you are feeling better, hope you continue to improve. Every body else in the family can get sick and the household still runs. But let MOM go down and everything is a train wreck!



She really is a good dog. Or will be one at least. 

Yes I do love her she is my baby girl! 

Now you know why I like to train dogs and send them off... if they stay they are all "my" dogs. Next to me GW and my little daughter as OFA calls her "little bit" are next. GW has learned a great deal in regard to training and little bit is a natural. She really can and does train everything, no matter the species. I really am amazaed at her capabilities.

Bay you are so right about the mom thing. They all had it before me... in a big family it takes forever to go through because every 3-4 days the next person gets it... by then I am kinda run down and end up with it last. Of course by then everyone is better and I do't get the rest time I need. If mom has a say "off" they it seems everyone thinks they have the day off too.


----------



## NH homesteader

The last time everyone in my house got sick I ended up asking my husband if he realized I had the exact same thing  as him and do you hear me whining  about it? Lol

Seriously...  He doesn't even know how to feed my goats. The one time he tried to do chores for me I ended up outside anyway.  At least he tried!


----------



## Southern by choice

NH homesteader said:


> The last time everyone in my house got sick I ended up asking my husband if he realized I had the exact same thing  as him and do you hear me whining  about it? Lol
> 
> Seriously...  He doesn't even know how to feed my goats. The one time he tried to do chores for me I ended up outside anyway.  At least he tried!



Heck- I finally learned I can whine too! 
Oh and I do!  I even say it! 
I'm whining because I don't feel good... I'm sick.... I'm going to whine.
Makes my kids laugh and they do a better job of letting me rest- But YES, I LEARNED TO WHINE!


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Baymule

I have fond memories of my DH "helping".......by the time he slammed doors, rattled EVERYTHING in the kitchen, filled the atmosphere with loud curses, and was well on his way to making a colossal mess, I just got up and did it.


----------



## Ferguson K

When John helps me with chores I fuss at him the entire time about silly things. He feeds the horses in the wrong order (which makes they all go haywire) and doesn't pull the goats to be fed in their designated order for the stand which makes them to crazy.

Drives me nuts.

But he's helping and I have to say thank you.

Your Rita reminds me of my Beau. He's way to smart for his own good, too.


----------



## NH homesteader

I should give my husband credit.  When he is home,  he does the watering for me and I feed everyone. It works great unless he tries to water the pigs before I feed them,  in which case he gets yelled at a whole lot (by the pigs)  lol


----------



## Baymule

My husband learned to feed the horses in the proper order. He fed them backwards and all He!! broke loose!


----------



## NH homesteader

We took care of my sister in law's farm one time when she got stuck out of town.  She had lovely signs and labels and directions...  And 18 horses.  I knew NONE of their names that were so beautifully printed on their doors,  which they couldn't read.  18...  It was awesome.  Or not. I'm going with not. 

Sorry hijack.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## Latestarter

I don't think feeding out of order is quite as big a deal when they all have private living quarters (is it? )  I think the pecking order stuff becomes an issue when it's being fed (or milked) in a group context. Heaven forbid you snub the queen!


----------



## NH homesteader

It is if you have to go into their stalls to feed them...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I think with some horses it IS a big deal.

I was at a huge horse farm a few years back. They had at least 20 feed buckets stacked, but on there side on this large table/shelf thingie. Each bucket had individual labels of how many scoops of horse feed, alfalfa pellets, beet pulp etc.
Different types of horse feeds too.
I swear each horse had something different.
Some needed them soaked with x about if water, others needed it soaked with XX amount of water, others can only have pulp shreds while others need pellets, the list goes on


----------



## NH homesteader

Yep I discovered how complicated horses evidently are while farm sitting also.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

On the horse subject- I've seen farms where they needed gold plated feed buckets while others can feed moldy/musty hay with no ill affects. Weird


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh you've noticed too?


----------



## Southern by choice

Latestarter said:


> I don't think feeding out of order is quite as big a deal when they all have private living quarters (is it? )  I think the pecking order stuff becomes an issue when it's being fed (or milked) in a group context. Heaven forbid you snub the queen!



Actually it still makes no difference... even when stalled or separated they KNOW their order.
Good golly you best NEVER mess up the milking order ... seriously, they don't know what to do. It is like mayhem, they might not even let down their milk, or may start kicking, they will definitely protest.
Just wait til you get goats!
You are in for a whole new world! 



NH homesteader said:


> Sorry hijack.


Pfft no worries here... Rita's thread is like a family thread... anything goes. LOL we can talk about abything... personally I think it can be kinda fun to see how things twist and turn. (Note to sel- I need a life)

I really feel like she is "our" girl.

She really is a sweetheart. My DH says oh boy does she have eyes for you. Yeah, she does. She is making progress with the timidity too. I just cannot tolerate it and so I don't. No babying that nonsense. I tell her knock it off and sit down and stay.

When people do that babying and do the it's ok in that high pitched babyfied way and coddle the dog it instills more fear and will not help bring them out of that timid mode.

Right now I am her courage so she sees me as her protector, mentor, mommy dog if you will.
She actually is now coming up to my own son- still hesitant and nervous but doesn't run to the other end of the room and she hasn't growled at him lately. It isn't the hunting or blood she is just freaked out by men it seems and all adults.  Kids she likes.
So there is major progress.

Her legs are getting long. She is lean, which is good... her bones are big and paws huge! I don't want what happened to Tiggs to happen to her. I will forever feel the guilt with Tiggs.

She had her nails done again today. This is second time. She was great.... but she thought mom was trying to play with her feet and that meant play with mommy. 

"Sit" is coming along well. I really need to lead work her soon, or start it anyway. Her harness is too small so a new one we will get.

We are thinking HOT PINK! or LIGHT PINK! Collar too...
What do yall think? 
I was thinking hot pink cuz she is hot stuff!


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh she so is a hot pink kind of girl! Lol! 

So sorry,  but relative newbie here has to ask,  what happened to Tiggs?

Glad you don't  mind topic changes...  I feel like you learn a lot more going  with what comes up.  Like Latestarter just learned never feed the horses out of order! Lol!


----------



## babsbag

I don't whine as the dogs don't understand and no one is here to listen. Chores have to get done and I have to do them.


----------



## Southern by choice

NH homesteader said:


> Like Latestarter just learned never feed the horses out of order! Lol!


 OR GOATS! 

I got Tiggs at 13 weeks and put him on better feed but he grew so fast and I was Not careful in his calcium intake... bones in his front legs were greatly affected, we have some calcification 
Tiggs is giant. 160 lbs in winter and he is two actually two and a half now. 35-36 " tall. Massive head... BIG BABY!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I whine if I think it'll get me some sympathy.  It's nice to be married to a nurse cuz he feels guilty that I work so hard.  Gets me a back rub every night!


----------



## babsbag

I think a pink collar is perfect. Pink is my color so of course I like it. Every girl likes pink.


----------



## NH homesteader

Big baby is right! Is that painful for him? I don't know much about that . but yes,  totally go pink.  My husband won't let me put a pink collar on our dog because it would make her look "wimpy".  Whatever...  She can do that all on her own without a pink collar!


----------



## babsbag

Pink is just my color because it is so feminine and I'm such a tomboy. I have a pink laptop, a pink phone, and a pink whatever else I can get. I also painted the walls in the dairy pink. Oh and the nesting boxes in the chicken coop. All pink. Mia has a pink collar and so do the BCs.


----------



## NH homesteader

I want a pink rifle.  Same reason.


----------



## babsbag

I tease about a pink handle for my gun and also a pink ATV.


----------



## Baymule

I bought a pink saddle pad and pink nylon headstall and reins for our oldest daughter's 1st horse ride. Now we have 2 more grand daughters! But pink in not my favorite color.


----------



## NH homesteader

Southern when you are feeling well again could you share how you've worked with Rita on her anxiety issues? One of my dogs is going nutty with separation anxiety since  my husband (aka the love of her life lol,  started working crazy hours)  and I'm curious what worked for you. 

Hope Rita is doing well! I'm not rushing you to post but I'll forget to ask if I don't do it now!


----------



## Southern by choice

I will ... but did want to share this... already sent this to Babs... told her "O ye of little faith" 
Didn't think she could get crate trained huh  

Rita... crate door open she goes in and lays down... get close it and she is fine.



 


 


 

Rita is a sassy dog though!


----------



## NH homesteader

Aww good girl!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my!  She is getting so big!


----------



## Southern by choice

NH homesteader said:


> Aww good girl!



Hey.... what about me?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Southern by choice said:


> Hey.... what about me?


Ya want a belly rub, a treat, and kiss too?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

But yes - she deserves all that and more!


----------



## NH homesteader

Good girl? 

Hehe but seriously good job to you!


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer said:


> Ya want a belly rub, a treat, and kiss too?



Do you see what I have to put up with?


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Hey.... what about me?


I'm getting a lot of practice with ear and jowl scrubbing. Do you want that along with a "Good girl!" ??


----------



## Southern by choice

yeah... I'll take anything. 

You know in my house everyone seems to be under the impression that the dogs just magically are good... you know... not like any effort was put into them at all. 

There have been a few times the LGD's were storming the fence and I called them away... "BOYS COME!" and they did and GW says oh yeah, and I quote "wow, they listened... they just made you look good" 

 
  

 yep she said that!   

Now sometimes they don't come   usually it is if they think they NEED to stay on that line. But come on- they aren't obedience dogs


----------



## NH homesteader

No trust me,  I know how much work it is.  One of my dogs has never been in a crate and the other one thinks the world is ending when I put  her in hers.


----------



## babsbag

My dogs are horrible. Fortunately I did a better job raising my children than I do my dogs.


----------



## Mike CHS

It is a lot of dedicated effort.  I have twice recalled my Border Collie when he was hot after a deer.  Just called out "That'll Do" and he broke off immediately but that's from all the herding training.


----------



## Baymule

That's our girl....._both _of you!  

Hey GW! Did you help?


----------



## Southern by choice

She does.

The funny thing is Rita is VERY mouthy ... she will come up and open then mouth and then she will realize "Oh crap- it's mom!" and while her mouth is open she will start giving kisses... trying to play it like she was going to give kissies all along. Where her eyes are all wide and the whites are showing- totally gives her away... that is the Oh crap look.

She likes to do feet and legs when she is really wound up. She will have mouth partially open and head tilted and then she will realize uhhhhhhhhhhhhh it's mom... hey mom

Interesting relationship with the other dogs. Badger hates her BUT is protective of her. She in turn is protective of us against Badger. At first it appeared that she wanted to play with him but now it is different. 

As far as anxiety -never feed it! No babying no coddling EVER!
None of this "it's ok sweetie" in that "voice". The confidence must coe from you first. I am old school and keep it simple. 
"stop it, you're ok" and I walk away, "knock it off" and walk away

She does have inherent issues though. Of course Callie was the dog to work with her and now that can't happen so Blue will be the one. D probably too. 

Pretty sure shipping caused a bacterial bloom.  Vet sent fecal out to be cultured. She has had the most foul gas since arriving and she is not gaining as she should, even with deworming. 

She is a smart dog. You wouldn't believe the bark and growl on this little thing! Geesh! She loves our family... our family


----------



## NH homesteader

My dogs seem to confuse us with what clothes we are wearing.  If I wear my husband's jacket,  they both think they can play tug with  my sleeves.  Otherwise they know there's no mouthing with mom! Lots of guilty faces here too,  with Clara if she forgets. 

I don't coddle,  but my husband does a bit. When we leave she has to be crated. When I am alone she goes in fine.  When he's here she'll go hide under the table and act all nervous... He feels sooooo bad for her ugh. 

So does Rita not like other people?


----------



## Southern by choice

One thing that is very important and I learned this years ago when working bite work and with the suits. NEVER let your own dog do bite work with you. You should never be in the suit with your own dog. Even though you aren't doing bite work the "play bite" should not be accepted with family members either.

Yeah she is feeding off your husband.  He needs to tell her to knock it off and get in her house.

Rita has fear issues. We are working with it. 
I HATE fear issues. Especially because I prefer and do well with dominant dogs... fearful dogs are a PITA! 
Blue and D are both HIGHLY confident dominant dogs. By dominant I do not mean aggressive. Stable and confident.
She will spend time with Silver as well. Amy we will limit as Amy is aggressive. Eliza did great with her when she was in after her surgery, she may not want her in her field though. If you all remember she didn't like sharing the field with Callie.


----------



## Bruce

"She will have mouth partially open and head tilted and then she will realize uhhhhhhhhhhhhh it's mom... hey mom"

...
 "can you see if there is something stuck back there in my molars??"

@NH homesteader Children are like that too. When mine were little and in day care 4 hours in the morning, I could drop them off, nada. Wife drops them off, big crocodile tears.


----------



## NH homesteader

There is no mouthing allowed with  our daughter either.  I can't convince my husband not to  do it with Clara,  fortunately she is much better behaved with me,  and is only 50 lbs. My favorite thing about this dog is she is so obedient.  My chow mix acts like a cat...  He listens if he feels like it,  or if I have treats. Or if I use my super serious voice. 

Our friend has an intact Alano and he'll bring him for rides and stop in to say hi. My dogs circle the truck barking like idiots and he sits there and looks at them...  And looks away and acts bored.  Now that is a confident dog. 

Rita has a lot of role models to hang out with! 

And @Bruce I worked in preschool.  I've seen a lot of that!


----------



## Southern by choice

Rita goes out when we do chores, so she can learn the ropes and be a farmdog.
Usually she is with, as OFA calls her. "Little Bit" my youngest DD. Rita adores her. Little bit trained Bernard up, one of our LGD pups. It was her dog to train up for a family LGD.
Bernard is awesome and Little Bit has a gift. She really can train anything, I mean anything.

Today she was at a friends house and so GW and I were out doing chores. Rita met "tiggs". 
Through the fence of course.
Tiggs is lonely with the loss of Callie.
Rita was submissive and at the gate. Tiggs stuck his head through and sniffed and we encouraged him.
"Good boy Tiggy, she is our puppy!" They licked faces and wagged tails and were happy... until ...

Rita got excited and went to run along the fence, at first it was ok and tiggy was right there but then she started jumping and going down on her chest but in air- really trying to play but she was downline on the fence where all the kikos were eating.
Tiggy had this posturing that the best way to explain is his posturing was saying- "ok I think you are playing but I don't like this by my goats and I am not sure wheteher I am going to go Cujo on you or not"
We told Tiggs that she was playing and called her over. The 50% pyr in her decided that was a suggestion and she opted not to come. 
Tiggy was very alert and his face got pretty serious and his eyes went into that stare.
We got Rita and brought her back over to the gate and Tiggy relaxed. We went on our way.

Rita loves Amy! Amy at first didn't like her but after we told Amy she was ours she has decided she likes the pup. 
Don't ask me why it didn''t dawn on me when I kept going I wonder why Rita loves Amy so much.  DUH! Rita's mom is a PYR! 

In the house Rita plays with Lena! (The GSD) They really play well together and I think it has been very good for Lena as her handler (my son) doesn't live at home anymore and this has helped.
Rita is POWERFUL! She is still small. 45lbs She is 4 months today! She can move though! And leap and jump. LOL she thinks she is a schutzhund dog!  She will go after a sleeve or pants in a second. 
We DO NOT encourage this. She likes to play rough. This is where the dogs come in! 
Badger hates her but will protect Rita.  

We had 5 dogs in the house at Christmas. My grandpuppy and Lena are iffy together so we kept them separate most of the time.
Rita is still a cuddler and loves to sleep with littlest DD.

Grandpuppy Sadie and Rita! Lucy leaving kitchen you can see her tail.
This is our new floor!  The ugly cabinets are next! Woo hoo- they are so hideous!




 

Lena playing with Rita!


 


 

Doesn't she have a naughty look!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks so much for the update!  She looks great and even at this age you can tell she's very muscular and is going to be a tank!!


----------



## Baymule

Nice floor! made to look nicer with the two dog accessories......  Rita is such a love, give her a hug from me!


----------



## babsbag

Mia was so good with Rita when she was here; she must have known that she wasn't staying.  Mia does not particularly like my new pup, but I discovered tonight that it goes both ways. *SIGH*


----------



## Latestarter

Why are you having so many dog issues of late Babs? Gosh... you'd think they could just get along... I mean it's a semi adult with a puppy...


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> Mia was so good with Rita when she was here; she must have known that she wasn't staying.  Mia does not particularly like my new pup, but I discovered tonight that it goes both ways. *SIGH*





Latestarter said:


> Why are you having so many dog issues of late Babs? Gosh... you'd think they could just get along... I mean it's a semi adult with a puppy...



That's because you have this obsession with getting female dogs!


----------



## Bruce

Watch out @Southern by choice, she might send you ANOTHER female pup!


----------



## Southern by choice

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Southern by choice

Oh wait I take that back... That TOLI can come here tomorrow. I'll pay shipping and everything!


----------



## babsbag

@Southern by choice  You can't remember her name so you can't have her. 

Mia is very jealous of me and I try not to love on Alondra too much in front of Mia but it is hard to resist puppy kisses. Then Mia tries to crowd in and the baby gets steps on and yips and then Mia snarls at her. Geesh. They were playing this morning but Mia just rolls her and Alondra gets scared, can't blame her. I think they will figure this out. Francis ignores her most of the time but at least when he does growl she has the sense to leave the scene. 

Mia was being all dominant dog and mounting Alondra and just being boss. Sigueme was watching and a few minutes later she went up to Mia and mounted her and I am sure she was just telling her "don't forget who the real boss is".  Sigueme is the perfect dog.


----------



## Bruce

Gee @babsbag, you just reminded @Southern by choice of Alondra's name. Now she CAN have the dog.


----------



## Southern by choice

Uh noooooooooooooo, I do remember that long impossible name... but since you haven't FORMALLY introduced her yet I thought I would be hush hush. 

Alondra is beautiful! 

Don't placate to Mia!  Tell her to knock it off this is your dog too! Give her a what for! 

I sooooo get it though. I was loving on Pete and Blue then Blue laid down a few feet away. I remained just kneel down talking to Pete and smoochin' on him. BUT THEN....
Blue heard me say "I JUST LOVE YOU PETE! You are such a great dog!" Blue was up and under my arm and almost knocked me down thankfully I grabbed Pete's collar and held on and got my self upright.
I had to tell Blue he is a brat and ridiculously jealous. I pushed him away and continued loving on Pete. No matter... I was suckered in and had Pete's head on one shoulder and Blue's on another. Huggin' them both! 

Rita today- can anyone say SPOILED!


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL I thought I posted this already


----------



## babsbag

She'll forget as soon as she is done reading the post.


----------



## babsbag

Rita is so BIG. What a spoiled cutie.


----------



## TAH

Allowed on the couch... SPOILED!


----------



## Southern by choice

nuh uh! 

So... there is a Kangal breeder close by.


----------



## Southern by choice

TAH said:


> Allowed on the couch... SPOILED!


She sleeps with "Lil Bit" (my DD) she is "her person"!


Rita also thinks she is too good for the kennel pen. As she wailed all kinds of sounds today letting me know this as she had 20 minutes in there. Yeah, this is up against the fence next to dogs and goats ... it is large like 18x26 or something like that.... nope never took her eyes off us and ooooo  you should hear the bizarre sounds she can make.
I told her ALL DOGS INCLUDING YOU LITTLE MISSY must be kennel trained! 

I love the little brat!
Never leave paper towels within reach (too include height where she can stand on back legs). She thinks it is a game.


----------



## Baymule

Southern by choice said:


> nuh uh!
> 
> So... there is a Kangal breeder close by.


Does this mean that you might be getting a Kangal Puppy?


----------



## Southern by choice

Baymule said:


> Does this mean that you might be getting a Kangal Puppy?



Probably not.

I miss Callie so much. 
It may not make sense to others, and it's ok it doesn't have to, but I do deal with loss maybe differently.
It is taking that energy of grief and loss and using it for something positive. 
At the same time I cannot let grief drive me to do something rash- like run out and get a new puppy! 

Rita has become a "dog" in the past week! LOL
We may have to revisit the crate though. 
She is so clean in the house and so spoiled ( NOT by me- I promise you!) and sleeps ON THE BED with DD!
She plays with Lena like a champ!
She perks up now when she hears a car in the drive, when she hears the door, or when one of the children are cutting up and she thinks someone is hurt.

The other day she was showing her Pyr side and refused to come back and go in... she wanted to play! 
Little booger would turn and look and ignore my DD.
DD (the one who can train anything) will  not be outsmarted!  She "played" hurt... leaned over and acted like she was hurt... and started going to the house... Rita came running, followed her strait in and wouldn't leave her side for like 10 minutes!   Later DD comes to me and said, "I feel bad for tricking her." Of course she was also laughing while she said it and whispered so Rita wouldn't hear her!

Rita has a growl and a bark that is a 200lb bark growl! WOW!  She is strong and powerful. She is also a big baby.
She pretty much hangs out wherever I am. But I do not do "needy" and she has learned this. She is very chill about it now.

Ok so you all may not like this but I LOATHE a dog in the bathroom. I do not get why people let their dogs in the bathroom with them EVER. It is weird and if the dog cannot be separate while you pee or take a shower ... well .... I am sorry but that is a freaking neurotic dog! 

I had walked into the bathroom, out of tissues and needed toilet paper for my nose! Well I am standing there and Rita LOVES TP! She grabs the TP (it was on the roll thingy) and as she grabs it it gets stuck on her tooth because the second she grabbed it I said NO. When she went to step back it was stuck on that baby tooth!  It starts to unroll... her expression was PRICELESS... she now doesn't know what the heck is happening... she walks back about 4 ft... with the TP on her tooth. It finally drops off. But now she is staring at it and she BARKS! Approaches again. I am trying so hard not to laugh. She grabs it again, same thing... this time there was only about 2 ft left on the roll so it "stopped" but was still attached. She gives it a tug. Nothing. Another tug.... it finally comes off. She looks at it, cocks her head and walks away! 

She really makes us laugh! She is very vocal and talks like a Pyr! She will entertain herself... usually when she finds some plastic thing! 

Working with the timidity thing and there is great improvement. The fear growl is always met with correction. 
The kids let her play rough and bite.   She came up and right when she is about to do what she does with the kids she will stop and keep walking.  Oh yeah, she is SMART! She knows NO WAY can I play with mom like this... she doesn't even try.  Now... if only the kids would stop!   I am not too hard on the kids about it because a great dog must have manners but also have the individual relationships with the family members.

Little DD tripped on the rocks in the driveway. Her heel was coming up when running and clocked Rita's jaw... DD went flying and hit the drive hard, scraped up her elbows bad. Rita looked mortified like she had done something terrible, she ran to the house but then ran back down to DD.  She respects DD. 
Of course DD is a smart........................  I told her she needed to work on some particular things like she did with Bernard. DD looks at me ( I LOVE her humour!) um... I picked Bernard, I didn't PICK Rita, I am not training a dog you want to pawn off on me. 
BRAT!
Of courseshe is joking but it is funny because I told her before we got Rita that the next dog we got would be a Newfie. DD really wants a Newfie. I kinda replaced the Newf with Rita. 
Just hoping that I will manage avoiding the whole Newfie thing til she is moved out!  Shhhhhhhhhh. don't tell her!


----------



## Hens and Roos

my DD would like to have a Bernese Mountain dog  (so far DH hasn't approved and I haven't pushed either)


----------



## Baymule

Southern by choice said:


> Probably not.
> 
> I miss Callie so much.
> It may not make sense to others, and it's ok it doesn't have to, but I do deal with loss maybe differently.
> It is taking that energy of grief and loss and using it for something positive.
> At the same time I cannot let grief drive me to do something rash- like run out and get a new puppy!



That makes sense to me. And you _do _have Rita! I am sure she is using a lot of positive energy right now!


----------



## Bruce

The TP story 

We have to keep the TP in a drawer. DD1's cat loves to play with TP.


----------



## babsbag

I have come home to an entire roll of TP spread out all over the house, but mine was due to a kitten, not a puppy. I would have loved to see that.


----------



## Southern by choice

Rita loves the snow!

She is getting long and lanky.
She was wore out after playing in the snow. She is like a little kid. Plays, comes in, crashes- sleeps, gets up and wants to do it all over again!
So adorable.
I have a video of her crashed... snoring so loud! Our baby! RITA!


----------



## NH homesteader

She is ADORABLE!


----------



## babsbag

Those feet...


----------



## Bruce

That first picture looks like a dog that just got thrown off the porch and is about to hit the snow


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She looks like a big ol goof playing in the snow- but what a sweet look on her face on the couch.  I just want to squeeze her!!


----------



## Southern by choice

This is her serious look-  she saw someone outside the other day and got real alert. Not much light so hard to see.
She does have a bark and a growl on her though.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I like her serious look- that's a great pic.


----------



## TAH

Southern you could come to AK and you could bring RITA...she would love it.


----------



## Baymule

I love that sweet, smooch face! Give her a big hug and a kiss from her Aunt Baymule!


----------



## Bruce

Don't bring Rita up here right now, we have no snow. My wife again commented that we live too far north for snow while Cape Cod is getting over 1' this weekend.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

SBC needs to post the video of her snoring!
She posted it on FB and it is so funny!


----------



## Southern by choice

We took Rita out to the front field. We put Chunk up because he is not so tolerant and Rita really needed to play. The boys, Blue and Pete, were great with her.
The goats were not so happy about this. Rita doesn't "look" like one of their dogs so WHY oh WHY is she in here. The goats were curious but very hesitant. 
Katie, our polled Nigerian Dwarf Herd Queen, let Rita know twice NOT to mess with a goat.
Rita didn't mess with goats or chase they she was just interested in running and the manure pile and the boys!

here is a video... pics to follow




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1565930480088751


----------



## Southern by choice

pics


----------



## NH homesteader

Aww!!! She's so cute! And she looks so tiny next to the big dogs!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She's growing up!  But, yes, looks small next to the big guys....so far!  I have a sneaky suspicion she won't look small forever, lol!


----------



## Southern by choice

She is a big baby!

Here is another video.
I call this the badness indicator.
As her tail goes down so does her "badness" level   Like Lilo & Stitch!

When she came in she had a bath- VERY muddy out there as I'm sure you could see.
She stayed wrapped in the towels and has been crashed! Such a baby!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1565942086754257


----------



## NH homesteader

hilarious!


----------



## Latestarter

That's funny...


----------



## TAH




----------



## Baymule

Love our girl! She is so darn cute, it's gotta be hard to correct her! Probably like when my kids were small, I'd correct them, then run in the next room to laugh!


----------



## Bruce

The end of the first video when she is down and the boys are at each end:
"We're good, right? Right???"

And the second one  Looks like she is watching the liftgate on the car lowering until it is closed, then starts on her journey once she knows nothing will fall out the back.


----------



## Southern by choice

Rita is growing into a dog! 
She is also gaining confidence. 
This has it's good points but also some bad. 
She quickly goes on alert and has a bark on her! WOW!
We had someone stop by and a few of the younger kids were out and over by the "stranger" and his truck. I took Rita out. When Rita saw her kids and a stranger she went into full body stance head high, slightly forward and seemed to be twice her size. She let out a growl and a bark!  She did not run towards the stranger but she did not run away either. So I see confidence building.
Late the other night one of my adult sons came home but ran through the room with arms full of stuff heading to the kitchen... big jacket, and a cap (baseball hat) on... never stopped or paused - literally opened the door and almost ran to the kitchen. I don't think Rita knew who it was because she FLEW after him barking and growling. Once in the kitchen all was fine. I did not scold her because the circumstance was such that I really think she thought someone had just walked in- a stranger. 
I will correct and work with any aggression but for now her confidence building is important.

Meanwhile she has grown! She is 57.2 lbs! She will be 5 months at the end of the month! She is gaining well and of course we keep her lean to not affect those bones!
Hard to see in pics but she has so many neck wrinkles it is adorable- She has them around the face too just hard to see when she is inside.

She is spoiled.  She has selective hearing like a pyr.
She also has reach like a pyr. She has jumped on the counter now twice! 
She  gets very upset if she can't go wake up everyone in the morning! Seriously she has a fit. Every morning she goes to everyone's room and wakes them up! She acts like she will never see them again and as if though she  hasn't seen them in forever! It is adorable! Problem is when she wakes up at 6. I don't want her waking everyone at six!

Badger snoozing on the day bed- NOTICE the dog blanket is not on  



 

Lena and Rita are jealous- they want on the bed too!


 

They own the place!


 

Rita snoozing!


 

Yep gone to the dogs! 


 

Love how Lena has her head resting on Rita!


----------



## Baymule

Rita fits right in on that couch!  She is such a pretty dog, what's not to love about Rita?


----------



## NH homesteader

Love her! The three of them are so cute on the couch!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OMG - the look on her face - I love it!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Thanks for sharing the new pics.  They are great!


----------



## Southern by choice

Baymule said:


> what's not to love about Rita?



Her FARTS!   Even she gets up and moves once she blasts one! 
Well- you did ask!


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Southern by choice said:


> Even she gets up and moves once she blasts one!


Shows what a smart dog she is.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like it is time to push a few more children out of the house so you have room for the dogs!


----------



## Southern by choice

Rita is really growing up!
She has lost most of her baby teeth.

She is very bonded to the children. VERY!
Because she goes out when they are out, when they are just hanging outside or doing the farm chores she is always with them. The other day they put her in because they planned on going into the woods... Rita doesn't need to be deep in the woods just yet. She is a puppy.
When inside she sat by the door face pressed sideways up against the glass.. trying to keep a visual on them. As they went around the back and out of her site...
That was it!
She tried to get the door open, she barked, she cried then she came to me and climbed up just so upset and ran to the door!

It really reminded me of my old GSD. The children were NEVER out of her sight! EVER!

We also had our neighbor come over on his tractor to bring us a round bale. As the tractor pulled into the driveway (RIta was inside as we all were) she bolted to the door and barked and growled and barked!

Turning into quite a watchdog.

It is funny though because if she barks then Badger comes running and he barks and growls... then Rita gets scared and runs under my desk!
He is very large and I think she is still rather intimidated. She can walk under him! So he is kinda scary to her. On the flip side he has been playing with her lately!

Badger NEVER plays!  She sure is a love and she does the pyr nose bump when she is trying to get your attention! So cute.
Just love her!

Look at her little baby tooth!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhhhhhh!   What a girl!


----------



## NH homesteader

Awww!


----------



## Baymule

Rita sounds like a one in a million. I love her brindle color and her personality is so cute.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Wow, what a good pup.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## Southern by choice

I will update later but had to come in and change into shorts... you know Feb and it is already 74 degrees out headed to 78 today! 

*Rita is terrible! 


*
edited for spelling


----------



## Bruce

Geez @Southern by choice ya can't drop a bomb like that without a good story (and pictures!)


----------



## NH homesteader

Did she chew your camera cord again? We need Rita pictures to hold us over until kidding season! Then we'll be temporarily distracted...


----------



## Southern by choice

Rita... oh Rita! SMH!
Rita is an angel, MOST of the time.
When she's bad she's bad! 

Today I was trying to take waste hay to the chicken field... while the gate is open she tears through... she also know how to dive past you and keep on going so you can't catch her! Yes! That Pyrenees is THERE! I can attest to this! So as she is dodging and NOT coming she runs right through the hotwire to the goats.  Ripping the wire down. Thankfully the male Pyr was NOT in the chicken area at the time or the Toli/pys and he would have gone at it and that would have been a blood bath!
The wire was NOT on. Not sure if that was a good thing or bad. If it was on she would have been screaming and I think the toli/pys would have attacked her... as it was they came running but were calm because we were right there. They like Rita. The goats were all disgruntled... they don't want this strange dog in with them. We finally got her.
Yes, she is fast and has ZERO concept of come. I seriously need to work with her.

She is just over 70 lbs now. 5 1/2 months - she is lean and strong and quick! Did I say QUICK?

The best time to get pics is when she sleeps.  She has a habit of squishing her head up against the cushion... and then she snores so loud you would think the house might shake.

Rita has a fierceness to her which is both good and bad. 

Here are some pics...

Meeting with Amy and Silver... smart puppy... submits quick to Amy





You should have seen her bring her new "find" in the house LOL 




Tongue hanging out




Poor baby- we were waking her up!




Back to sleep




The life of one of my housedogs... 




We have grown up teeth 




Supervising!




Sleeping on Badger


 

Badger has decided he likes her and they play and play and play! Badger gets wore out! It is so sweet!

She is very naughty about when she is kept inside and her "children" are out.... it is like it is the end of the world. She goes ballistic! She loves her children. 
Now if she would stop eating chicken poop outside maybe she wouldn't have so much gas. My goodness it is horrible.


----------



## Baymule

AND  AND  AND


----------



## NH homesteader

X2 Bay!

Do you have any idea of what her full grown weight should be? She's so beautiful!


----------



## Ferguson K

She is a doll. Reminds me why a don't need a puppy for a while.


----------



## TAH

x3 of bay!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OH wow!  She sounds like a totally wonderful PIA!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

X4 she's huge!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Great pics.  Thanks for sharing those!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Poor Badger minding his own business trying to relax...


 
Then came


*RITA!


 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 
 OH LOOK! Toilet Paper! 


 *
Rita is getting big- need to weigh her but I think she is around 80-85 lbs now. Our Puppy is a PROTECTOR through and through.


----------



## Baymule

She is beautiful.  She may weigh 80-85 pounds, but her personality weighs thousands of pounds--as in she has TONS of personality!


----------



## NH homesteader

Ahhhh and he still loves her?

I was thinking about her today. Good job posting pics before I had to bug you!

Is she doing well with her fear issues?


----------



## Bruce

We have to keep the TP in a drawer, DD1's cat shreds it if he has access.


----------



## Southern by choice

She is 6 1/2 months now and doing very well. She has a moment here and there but is more appropriate for her age and the natural phase they go through with confidence.
She does NOT like when cars slow down. Not fearful but very assertive. Concerned about charging. Working on it.
She does NOT like to come when called.   &  
She needs more outside stimuli... I mean offsite with strangers.
My little DD trained her to hop in the van and she is awesome with it. No fear, no nervousness.
She walks great on lead.
She loves the family. Others... not so much.
She is very protective. Very.
She needs to learn that when I say "enough" I mean "enough". She sasses me. She has to get the LAST word in. 
She is the kids dog! Adores them, and they her.

Baby goats are in the house, She gets so excited and she wants to play but knows she is not allowed.
She does very good, if I see her getting excited I tell her calmly that they are the babies and to leave them or sit.


 



 



 


Look at that jowlsy skin! LOL


----------



## Bruce

Playing "follow me through the tunnel"!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cute kids!


----------



## babsbag

She sure does dwarf those babies so it is a good thing she is good with them. One paw and she could smoosh them like a bug.


----------



## Southern by choice

@babsbag  She is night night on the couch- snoring and farting... she found eggs outside today 
i love to kiss her on her wrinkles


----------



## Hens and Roos

Very cute!!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Thanks so much for the update and pictures @Southern by choice!


----------



## Baymule

Rita is a hoot. She is so funny and cute. What an awesome girl!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Any updates on Ms. Rita?   Pics?


----------



## Bruce

Haven't heard anything about Rita for some time. I think SBC lost her and doesn't want to admit it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh, heck no!   I would be like... I'm sure she's safe and sound...but maybe she's been baaaad!  LOL


----------



## Southern by choice

She is very much alive! 
No, she is not bad. 
She is spoiled by everyone except me. 
She is stubborn like a pyr!

She just turned 9 months!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhh!  Is she huge?


----------



## Baymule

Rita update?  Pictures?  Pleeeeeze??


----------



## luvmypets

You know the rules Southern, pics are mandatory


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL we have a bajillion pics. Just all her laying on people! LOL


----------



## Southern by choice

Today is Rita's Birthday!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Happy B'day to Rita!


----------



## Baymule

Happy Birthday Rita! Has it been a year already? Rita is growing into a beautiful dog......more pictures?


----------



## Mike CHS

That first picture is something that needs to be framed.  Happy Birthday Rita.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Happy birthday Rita, and many blessed years to come!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

They sure grow up fast!  Happy Birthday Rita!


----------



## babsbag

Oh my, I remember her sleeping by my pillow...


----------



## Bruce

You might not appreciate that so much now @babsbag!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I can't stop myself!  That FACE!  I keep going back and staring at those eyes.


----------



## babsbag

The breeder sent me a text yesterday just to find out how Rita was doing. She thought about her since it was her birthday. I assured her that she has a great life and sent her the picture.


----------



## Southern by choice

@frustratedearthmother @HomeOnTheRange @babsbag @animalmom 

I love this pic- she has the most smoochable face ever! Poor dog- she is loved on by everyone- constantly. 
The human kids are her herd. 
The propane guy came to put fuel in the tank (opposite side of the house) she would not calm down until I opened all the doors (inside) and she could go to the other end of the house.
She then proceeded to go room to room and upstairs to make sure there was no bad guy or boogeyman hiding.

She does play hide and seek with my youngest daughter. DD will hide and Rita will search til she finds her. 
She does beg.... and everyone lets her get away with  although if you saw it you would say she is the cutest lil beggar you ever did see and then you would feed her table food 

Gosh is this face kissable or what!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Love it!!


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> She does beg.... and everyone lets her get away with


Gee, I remember when that statement would have included "except me"


----------



## animalmom

Ah she has grown into such a lovely girl!  @Southern by choice, you are the best doggie mom in the world!!!!!!!  Thank you for taking such good care with precious Rita.


----------



## babsbag

What a spoiled girl. Begging and on the sofa. You're getting soft in your old age.


----------



## Bruce

She sure is!!!


----------



## TAH




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Been awhile since we've had an update......or PICS!!!!   No pressure or nuttin, lol!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

She is a grumbling monster. 

Seriously. She grumbles! It is so funny when she does it too, I really want to get it on video.


----------



## Bruce

Sooooo?? Why don't you get it on video for us?


----------



## Southern by choice

Because it is never handy when we need it- (the phone)
By the time we get it I swear the dogs know they're on video and stop everything. LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Southern by choice said:


> By the time we get it I swear the dogs know they're on video and stop everything. LOL


They do, don't they?   They're smart enough to not let you have any video evidence!


----------



## Baymule

I love Rita! She does have the most smoochable face! How is she doing now?


----------



## Baymule

We need out Rita fix! How is she doing? Pictures would be awesome....hint hint.


----------



## Southern by choice

@Baymule 
Rita is a hoot!
She is sassy, pouty, ultra guardy, playful, and my baby girl!
She is pouty today. Yes, my Dh's influence is seeping. lol

here are some wild pics we took with GW's new camera.


----------



## Baymule

That only makes me want MORE pics!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yes, more!  Like a full body pic so we can get an idea of her size! Please!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Now watching Rita’s thread!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Wehner Homestead said:


> Now watching Rita’s thread!


I much prefer the term, grumbling monster.


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Bruce

Goat Whisperer said:


> I much prefer the term, grumbling monster.


Are you talking about Rita's stomach?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

LOL NO! She talks and grumbles.
If you ask her to stop barking she'll grumble even more. She loves to talk.


----------



## Bruce

"I've got something to say and NO one wants to hear it!!!"


----------



## Baymule

Isn't Rita about to turn 2 years old soon? It has been a long time since we had a Rita update! New pictures? Pleeeeze? LOL


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

How is Rita doing?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Inquiring minds would like to know!!  (and a pic would be awesome!)


----------



## OneFineAcre

Isn't this the dog that some of ya'll went in together to buy and you were going to breed her and each get a puppy?
Didn't you fly it from CA to NC?


----------



## Baymule

Yes, that’s the one. SBC was going to observe and study the dog to see if she is a fit specimen for breeding. SBC and @Goat Whisperer are very picky on breeding dogs, they don’t want to pass on any less than stellar behaviors. Maybe Rita is a fantastic prospect, maybe not. I’m sure we will find out if Rita made the cut or not.  They also don’t breed immature females. Has Rita grown up? Either way, I trust their judgment 100%.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm interested to hear the outcome.  The orginal post is almost 3 years old, and she looks to be about 6 months old then.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'd love an update and some pics too!!  I have heard from others who invested in Ms. Rita who would love to know what's going on with her too.  I'm sure through the years that some of the people may or may not even be worried about a puppy anymore, but would really love an update!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> I'd love an update and some pics too!!  I have heard from others who invested in Ms. Rita who would love to know what's going on with her too.  I'm sure through the years that some of the people may or may not even be worried about a puppy anymore, but would really love an update!



Did you or anyone ever find out anything about what was going on with her?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Nada...


----------



## Beekissed

Anyone know what happened to SBC?   Haven't seen her on here for a long while and sure do miss her!


----------



## Mike CHS

She is still active on Facebook.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't know why she dropped off of BYH.  The last time I spoke with  her was the NC State Fair last October.  Our last meeting of the NC Dairy Goat Breeders Associations was cancelled (corona virus) and I didn't go to the one before that.  I've exchanged a couple of messages with her daughter on goat related topics.
I know they moved recently, she use to mention that they were looking a new place.


----------

